# Over The River And Through The Woods...



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wellâ€¦ We took the Outback to â€œGrandma & Grandpaâ€™sâ€ for the winter!
Like Iâ€™ve said before they plan to take it to a warmer climate. 
(not sure whenâ€¦we just figured weâ€™d get it there before the snow flies)

What an awesome weekend! We left Thursday and went to Jelly Stone-Frankenmuth. (we went with another family) 
When we arrived we set up on our site(if you want to call it that) the next morning I told DH this is tooooo cramped, lets move. We moved to a â€œdeluxeâ€ site($5 more) 
It was really nice. There was a Winny rally in the next row. They all had the latest models. 
Great weather & good food. We went to the Bavarian Inn & Bronnerâ€™s.
We also took a carriage rideâ€¦the girls really liked that. Oh, and we took our puppies for their first camping trip and they did great!
From there we went to Indian River to drop â€˜er off for the winter months, then turned around and came home! 
It was hard coming home without the Outback, the back yard seems bare without it.







(it was hard driving in all that wind!)

MaeJae


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a good time!!!

The end of the last trip of the season is a bummer though









Mike


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

MaeJae,

Glad yall had a nice weekend to end the camping season for you! sunny I know it was hard coming home without the Outback, but spring will be just around the turn and another year of camping to look forward to.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae,

Sounds like a great way to wrap up the season. And Spring will be here before you know it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

MaeJae,

Sounds like yall had a good last trip. I bet those puppies enjoyed every minute of it. Spring will be here before you know it, and those puppies will not be puppies anymore. But I know they will still enjoy the camping next year along with the rest of the family.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks all. It was awesome weather! We couldn't have "ordered" better fall weather.
The puppies (Diesel & Jazzmin) did way better than we thought they would. I hope they remember how to camp come spriing... LOL

MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a good time.
And before you know it will be spring and time to "GO Camping" again

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Glad you had a nice weekend in Frankenmuth.We might have to do a late fall campout there next fall.

And for you folks that haven't been to Frankenmuth, here's a URL to link to their website. Have heard that Frankenmuth is Michigan's most-visited place. It's very nice, for sure. We go there several times a year.

http://www.frankenmuth.org/

Jan


----------

